# Worth Costco Membership for Trip to HI?



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2010)

The closest Costco to us is about 40-50 miles. So a Costco membership doesn't make sense for us. However, I have been reading reviews and many of them mention the Costco in Oahu. We will be in Ko'Olina for a week in October. I have read that the prices are very reasonable by comparison to other places in HI. The price of paradise isn't cheap based on our initial research.

Is it worth is to get a Costco membership just for a trip to Hawaii? We could get some additional value out of the rental car discounts. With the one at home so far away, I don't see us visiting it more than once a year. My wife could also sign up as a business member if that makes a difference. We currently only have a Sam's Club membership now.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> The closest Costco to us is about 40-50 miles. So a Costco membership doesn't make sense for us. However, I have been reading reviews and many of them mention the Costco in Oahu. We will be in Ko'Olina for a week in October. I have read that the prices are very reasonable by comparison to other places in HI. The price of paradise isn't cheap based on our initial research.
> 
> Is it worth is to get a Costco membership just for a trip to Hawaii? We could get some additional value out of the rental car discounts. With the one at home so far away, I don't see us visiting it more than once a year. My wife could also sign up as a business member if that makes a difference. We currently only have a Sam's Club membership now.




It's definitely worth it.  You can not only save all that money before and during your trip, but after you return home, if you find you aren't using the membership, Costco will refund the entire year's membership fee with no problem.  You just need to ask them to cancel your membership before it expires.

Note that if you cancel the membership early, you won't get the 2% rebate for being an Executive Member.  So if you think you'll be doing that, just be a Gold Star member.

There is a new Costco in Kapolei, just down the road from Ko' Olina.  You'll enjoy shopping there.  There are three other Costco's on Oahu, too, so if you travel around the island, there will usually be one in the area.  Remember, Costco also sells gas, so if you'll be driving a rental car, you'll save a lot on gas by buying it at Costco.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2010)

I am the world's second biggest Costco fan- behind Bimmer, who is biased. I think in this case, you won't save the $50 (gold) membership on one trip to Hawaii. And it's too far from home to reap much saving there either. I love many Costco products, but they are difficult to compare with an ordinary store because Costco has enormous size or large quantity packaging. Just not much of a payoff. 

The gas just saves 3-5 cents from other discount gas, so you'd have to buy a lot to save more than a couple of bucks. 

Now if you bought a big ticket item-  a camera, for instance, or were in the market for appliances or big TV at home, there's a good chance for a payoff, but not for vacation travel groceries/gas.

As Bimmer says, you can surrender the membership when you return, but honestly, would you do that?

Jim Ricks


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 22, 2010)

In a word. YES!

I love Costco at home, as well as on my TS vacations. I get my gas, food, and best of all PIZZA!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I am the world's second biggest Costco fan- behind Bimmer, who is biased. I think in this case, you won't save the $50 (gold) membership on one trip to Hawaii. And it's too far from home to reap much saving there either. I love many Costco products, but they are difficult to compare with an ordinary store because Costco has enormous size or large quantity packaging. Just not much of a payoff.
> 
> The gas just saves 3-5 cents from other discount gas, so you'd have to buy a lot to save more than a couple of bucks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the props, Jim.    But people do this ALL the time:  They can use the membership to save as much as possible while on their vacation, (not only gas and such, but don't forget all the awesome fresh deli stuff they sell in Hawaii that would be great for cooking at the timeshare, any alcohol they may want, clothing, and souvenirs, books, pharmacy stuff - not everything is in a mega-pack size.)  Then, when they get home, if they aren't going to use the membership, they can get the full membership fee refunded.  All they have to do is ask.  They can even do it from the website.  It's a win-win situation, regardless of how much they spend in the warehouse.   

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree - just on groceries and gas, you won't save $50 in a week.

We shop at Safeway in Hawaii and use the free Safeway Club card for good savings - Application.  Print it out at home, fill it out, and take it to the register with your first purchase. 

You can see the Oahu Safeway grocery Ads online - click here

BTW - Safeway is also in Kapolei - Ko'Olina is the name of the resort, but not the town.

Dave - I have to admit, although there is a Costco within 2 miles of my house, except for gas, I am not much of a fan.  I find the pkg. sizes to be too large to be convenient and the selection very limited compared to local grocery stores.  When they first opened we thought it was going to be great, but it didn't work out for us, and we found ourselves going back to a conventional grocery store.  At our local store, it used to be mostly groceries, with some merchandise, and now it's mostly merchandise and some groceries.  The grocery selection is very limited, compared to a large grocery store.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 23, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - I have to admit, although there is a Costco within 2 miles of my house, except for gas, I am not much of a fan.  I find the pkg. sizes to be too large to be convenient and the selection very limited compared to local grocery stores.  When they first opened we thought it was going to be great, but it doesn't work out for us, and we found ourselves going back to a conventional grocery store.



I agree, Denise.  And yes, I also shop at conventional grocery stores.  But at Costco when I'm home, I buy family packs of fresh meat, then repackage it down, and freeze it.  I buy anything high-tech there, if I can use what they're selling.  I buy all my gas there.  I buy all my pharmacy stuff there.  The list goes on.

On vacation, I use Costco for the food court, gas, fresh deli foods, snacks, bottled water, beer and wine, souvenirs, and whatever else.  I don't buy it all there, but I can't argue with the Costco food quality.  And even if I don't use it all, the price per package on things is often cheaper than the grocery store, even if I end up tossing out the excess.  $5 at Costco often buys a larger package of something than $10 gets at the supermarket.

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Aug 23, 2010)

Does Costco still offer Day-pass and just add a 5-10% surcharge? if so, this might the way to go...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. We are traveling as a group of four adults. We were considering Costco to possibly pick up steaks or pork chops to grill at the condo instead of a night out at Outback or other steakhouse. Likely also pick up some deli meats for lunches, some snack items and also bottled water and soda (though I have never considered warehouse clubs good places to buy soda). 

Just looking at the Outback Steakhouse menu and seeing that the porterhouse that my FIL will NEED to get is $33 and the other steak entrées costing ~$25, we were thinking that Costco could save us some money. Being able to get a refund of the membership fee would be nice, though not sure we would do that as the car rental discounts (Alamo free additional driver) are also attractive to us.

We will be on Oahu for one week and then the second week in Maui, I see no Costco in Maui. But we will hit a nice steakhouse there :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2010)

There is a Costco on Maui as well - in Kahului - near the airport, and a Safeway near Lahaina.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 23, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> The closest Costco to us is about 40-50 miles. So a Costco membership doesn't make sense for us. However, I have been reading reviews and many of them mention the Costco in Oahu. We will be in Ko'Olina for a week in October. I have read that the prices are very reasonable by comparison to other places in HI. The price of paradise isn't cheap based on our initial research.
> 
> Is it worth is to get a Costco membership just for a trip to Hawaii? We could get some additional value out of the rental car discounts. With the one at home so far away, I don't see us visiting it more than once a year. My wife could also sign up as a business member if that makes a difference. We currently only have a Sam's Club membership now.



Like the others have said, you could cancel when you got home. We have a Costco store in Toledo, so I joined up actually pre-opening.  My membership paid for itself that first yr via the $80 savings I got with an Alamo rental at West Palm for Easter week.


----------



## linsj (Aug 23, 2010)

There's a Sam's Club on Oahu behind the Ala Moana mall in Honolulu. Don't know if there is another one closer to Ko Olina, but check the web site to see.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 23, 2010)

I love, love, love Costco, but unless I'm traveling with at least 2 families (8 ppl) and/or staying in one spot for 2 weeks in a row, I don't make the trek to Costco while on vacation, mainly because they package things in such large quantities that I'd end up throwing a lot out.  Our family of 4 would never consume 2 large bags of cereal or 64 oz. of coffee in one week. 

I do always book with Costco for car rentals, however, and always hit Costco before I leave to see what deals I can get.  For instance, they have a nice bundled snorkel set for casual snorkelers, good prices on boogie boards, etc.  They bundle up iTunes gift cards and sell them for 20% off, so I use them to download shows and stuff to my iPod before long flights.  Current bestsellers are discounted significantly. Batteries are cheaper....


----------



## Luanne (Aug 23, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> I love, love, love Costco, but unless I'm traveling with at least 2 families (8 ppl) and/or staying in one spot for 2 weeks in a row, I don't make the trek to Costco while on vacation, mainly because they package things in such large quantities that I'd end up throwing a lot out.  Our family of 4 would never consume 2 large bags of cereal or 64 oz. of coffee in one week.



This was pretty much what I was going to say.  We shopped Costco on maybe one trip to the Big Island.  After that no.  Wasted too much food.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 23, 2010)

LOVE Costco! 

However, like others have said, don't know how much you'd save for a one week visit...

Since we have Costco at home and have the membership - we visit at least once in HI, and also use it for all gas. Have usually rented car through them. We tend to pick up water, soda, and a few things here and there - hardly fill the bottom of the cart, though. Then we get most of our Mac Nut/chocolate treats at Costco to bring home a day or so before we leave. Definitely less expensive, and the bulk size is great to take in to school or work.  If you need milk it will be much less expensive here. We don't usually purchase steaks, so can't say how much you'd save for two meals. 

I must say, like Denise, we get most of our groceries elsewhere due to the bulk sizes. Farmer's Markets, health stores and Safeway are our choices.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 23, 2010)

You can also have a Costco member buy you a Costco giftcard and then you can go into the warehouse and use it  and you don't have to be a member.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2010)

Carlsbadguy said:


> You can also have a Costco member buy you a Costco giftcard and then you can go into the warehouse and use it  and you don't have to be a member.




Consumer Reports says Costco is a better bet than Sam's club.

But--I don't need a pallet worth of AA batteries.

Sterling


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 24, 2010)

We're in Kauai right now, and we saved a bundle by doing most of our grocery shopping at Costco.  We bought about 80% of what we needed there, and the remainder at Foodland.  Most things at Costco were comparable to or just slightly higher than mainland prices.  Many things at Foodland were double (or more) what they would have cost back home.  There were a few things that were cheaper at the grocery store, but most were quite a bit more, and some substantially more.  We easily saved much more than our $50 annual membership fee, just with this one trip.

A few of the things at Costco were larger portions than we needed, but still cheaper than buying a smaller portion at the grocery store.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 24, 2010)

Michael - aren't you traveling with a family of 6?  And aren't you eating most or all of your meals in?  That makes a huge difference.  

BTW - I think Safeway, with a Club Card, has both better prices and selection than Foodland.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Michael - aren't you traveling with a family of 6?  And aren't you eating most or all of your meals in?  That makes a huge difference.



I agree. On our last trip to Maui it was just dh and I.  We bought two cans of tuna at Safeway to be used for lunch, and ended up never even using those.  With just the two of us, and being there for just one week, we ended up eating pretty much all meals out, except breakfast.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Michael - aren't you traveling with a family of 6?  And aren't you eating most or all of your meals in?  That makes a huge difference.
> 
> BTW - I think Safeway, with a Club Card, has both better prices and selection than Foodland.



The morning after we checked in at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian, I was walking to go work out and met a lady. She asked if I was checking out, said just checked in yesterday. She wanted to know if I wanted any of their groceries, I said sure.

Yep, she'd been to Costco and they had 6 people, including 2 teenage boys and had a ton of stuff left. Got PB, Jam, condiments, cereal, ice cream, etc. DH was a little  when I came back so soon and with a huge box!

Got my Safeway and Foodland cards(thanks for the tip Denise). I thought the meat looked better at Foodland myself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2010)

Foodland has great steaks on the islands, and I suspect their meat is local.  Have you seen those healthy cows, eating that green grass?  I was raised on a farm and know a healthy, blue-ribbon cow when I see one.  

About Costco: You cannot go wrong with a membership.  Once you have looked at all other car rental deals, try Alamo through the Costco website.  The prices are much less and will save you the cost of that membership.  I have actually never had anyone ask for my Costco code at the car rental desk, when I used the code, either, come to think of it.

Costco has regular rebated items, even online, so if you shop at all, you can save a bundle ordering online.  Great for gifts, too.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Michael - aren't you traveling with a family of 6? And aren't you eating most or all of your meals in? That makes a huge difference.


Close.  We're just 5, and the newborn really doesn't count when it comes to food so basically just 4.  We are eating most meals in the timeshare.

I doubt we'll have too much left.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 25, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Consumer Reports says Costco is a better bet than Sam's club.
> 
> But--I don't need a pallet worth of AA batteries.
> 
> Sterling



Good thing then, a pack of Duracell's come in a 40 pack, Kirkland brand are 48.   It's amazing the number of remote controls & flashlights we have around here which take AA's.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 25, 2010)

Four people, two weeks on Kauai and we went to Costco twice! (We eat breakfast, and one other meal, in the villa most days.) You do have to learn not to buy too much the first time, and really rein it in four days before departure.

And you kind of have to be a fan.  You won't find a cheaper lunch in Hawaii than a Costco hot dog or pizza slice ... but those have to be things you'd eat at home, or you won't care.

They have much better deals than other stores on many touristy and souvenir things, from chocolate macadamia nuts to boogie boards to Hawaiian clothing and books.  Milk and bread are substantially cheaper than at the market. Gas was cheaper but not by too much.  On Kauai, the pineapples were from Maui (at home they're from Costa Rica) and I think many I saw at "farmer's markets" were bought at Costco for $2.49 and sold at the market for $5.  I'm pretty sure that there aren't any pineapples grown on Kauai any more.

Regarding car rentals:  I've never been asked to show a Costco card when using their discount, and even if you were, an expired one would do fine, as they don't carry expiration dates.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 26, 2010)

isisdave said:


> On Kauai, the pineapples were from Maui (at home they're from Costa Rica) and I think many I saw at "farmer's markets" were bought at Costco for $2.49 and sold at the market for $5.


I went to a farmer's market today and was too cheap to pay $5 for pineapples after getting an incredible one at Costco for $3 (and another one at Foodland for $4).


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 26, 2010)

*Costco*

Their dot com prices include free shipping.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2010)

> I'm pretty sure that there aren't any pineapples grown on Kauai any more.



There are definitely pineapples grown on Kauai and you can buy them at the farmer's markets.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Aug 26, 2010)

*Drums of the Pacific savings*

Went to the Hyatt luau on Maui last night and a lot of people had 2 for 1 Costco tickets. Another big $ saving.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2010)

Well we decided to give Costco a chance and signed up for a membership today. We went to the one that is about 40 miles from our home. From our work it is actually closer, so it may be a place to go to after work every couple of months. First off, were not impressed that they close at 6:00 pm on Saturday and Sundays  . We made it in the building in the nick of time. 

Our day was actually a day of a couple firsts. Hit a Jungle Jim's for the first time to see what it was all about. Tried looking for a specific Asian sauce that we like. They didn't have it, or we couldn't find it. We were not overly impressed with the place. Not sure what all the hype is about.

Anyhow, we were very please to find the sauce we were looking for in a huge bottle at Costco. So it all worked out in the end.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 29, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Well we decided to give Costco a chance and signed up for a membership today. We went to the one that is about 40 miles from our home. From our work it is actually closer, so it may be a place to go to after work every couple of months. First off, were not impressed that they close at 6:00 pm on Saturday and Sundays  . We made it in the building in the nick of time.
> 
> Our day was actually a day of a couple firsts. Hit a Jungle Jim's for the first time to see what it was all about. Tried looking for a specific Asian sauce that we like. They didn't have it, or we couldn't find it. We were not overly impressed with the place. Not sure what all the hype is about.
> 
> Anyhow, we were very please to find the sauce we were looking for in a huge bottle at Costco. So it all worked out in the end.


  Hmmm... Costco's all have limited hours.  They aren't really like a 24 hour grocery store like some Safeways'.   You also have to remember Costco is about bulk shopping and some of their items will be seasonal.   Generally, the stuff in the middle is seasonally where you find the clothes, books, seasonal items.  The stuff in the aisles are permanent.   However, when you look at a price tag and you see a * near the price or item number that indicates it is seasonal or limited.   So, it might not be there when you go back again.  Also, all Costcos have different buyers.  For example, the ones in Hawaii will have different merchandise for example the Maui pineapples (the ones on the mainland are from Costa Rica) or Hawaiian sweet bread, etc...  I do find the packaging size a little smaller in Hawaii.  However, if you aren't a family with kids I can see how Costco wouldn't benefit you.  I buy everything there like meats (repackage them when I get home in smaller portions-- also the meat at Safeway isn't the highest quality); eggs (24 for for 2.50 is cheap for Californians); sour cream, cottage cheese, laundry detergent (I ran out the other day and bought some at Target and it was $8 more and washed 50 less loads); frozen foods, batteries, cheese, fruits---pineapples, apples, strawberries, blueberries, canteloup, Bananas ($1.49 for a bunch of 8), milk, ice cream, turkey breast (they have the best--- roast for about 1 1/2 hours and it is awesome early thanksgiving dinner), lunch meat (usually they come in separated packages and I just freeze them for later use), snacks (a bargain compared to full Safeway price--now if on sale that might be different), HUGE bag of lettuce is around $2 (you won't find that price at a grocery store no matter how hard you look), spinach (I love the stuff and it is bargain at Costco even if you throw some away --- which I don't as I use the tuperware refrigerator savers); canned goods; bread is cheap there and I freeze it, tortillas, etc...    Anyways.. my point is that Costco isn't for everyone.  Also, I notice when I vacation other places like Florida groceries there are half the price of California so, I wouldn't imagine shopping at Costco there unless the prices are half which I doubt.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 29, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it worth is to get a Costco membership just for a trip to Hawaii?



We did this a few years ago. We saved enough on gas for the rental car to make me feel good about it. I kept the membership for a year, but they would have refunded the membership fee right after the trip. Full refund. I just didn't feel right about doing that.

No Costco within hundreds of miles of our home, but I did use the card a couple of other times in Florida that year. Sure wish we'd get one here. I like them much better than Sams.

Sheila


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what it's like on the other islands, but here on Kauai, the gas as Costco is only 3-10 cents cheaper than other gas stations.  Unless you drive a WHOLE lot (about 10k miles, by my mental calculations), you're not going to recoup your membership fee with just gas.


----------



## magnolia (Aug 29, 2010)

*Just two of us, but we use Costco a lot*



dioxide45 said:


> The closest Costco to us is about 40-50 miles. So a Costco membership doesn't make sense for us. However, I have been reading reviews and many of them mention the Costco in Oahu. We will be in Ko'Olina for a week in October. I have read that the prices are very reasonable by comparison to other places in HI. The price of paradise isn't cheap based on our initial research.
> 
> Is it worth is to get a Costco membership just for a trip to Hawaii? We could get some additional value out of the rental car discounts. With the one at home so far away, I don't see us visiting it more than once a year. My wife could also sign up as a business member if that makes a difference. We currently only have a Sam's Club membership now.




We are in Northern California & use the local Costco & costco.com a lot.  Here, you can use the pharmacy I believe with or without a Costco card.  Their savings on over the counter health products are great savings.  I have used Costco travel for hotel stays -- some great  values there at time.  I try to remember to schedule a trip with a need for a gas fill-up, but need to avoid busy times or the wait is not worth it.
   It is a great place for holiday shopping.  The costco.com now gets much of our busy for present giving since it often includes mailing.  My last two cars were through the Costco program.  You deal with the fleet manager for a easy purchase, often with some items included (e.g. $50 dealer gift card).
   We use Costco in Kauai and Maui for our main food purchases when we go for a week.  Usually there is a section of Hawaii or local food that includes items like lau lau.  After going to Hawai for over 30 years, we tend to cook in a lot to save funds.  The fresh local fish at Costco is often much less than Safeway or Foodland (and I have cards for both stores.)  
    If I buy to much freezer or liquor products, I offer it to the staff.   The Kauai Coast Resort has had a food box for unopened nonperishables to be distributed to a local food bank.

We consider going to Hawaii to being at home.  Many times we have family members with us and Costco is a great money saver.  Other times, it is just the two of us.  Still a Costco stop makes for an easy, relaxed trip.  My husband loves grilling fresh fish.  I love eating it.  Costco can help the budget and the waistline.


----------



## dsyrcle (Sep 12, 2010)

If you don't want to get the Costco membership, most the islands have WalMart stores where you can save money on groceries and souvenirs. We usually do a combination of the two. Sometimes the packaging is too large for us to use when we purchase at Costco. We also shop the local farmers markets for the best deals on seasonal produce.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to remember that Costco is a wholesale warehouse shopping company set up primarily to support businesses.  It is not your neighborhood grocery store.  They stock and sell only those things they can buy and sell at a reasonable price.  Not every size or brand will be available - it isn't that kind of store.  If the values at Costco support yoiur shopping needs, then fine.  If not, then shop at a store where you get better value for your money.

For example:  On a vacation week, if you want to buy four or five high-quality steaks to grill, your best bet is Costco.  If you want to buy lower quality, thinner cuts, then see a local grocery store.  But compare the price per pound:  Costco is usually going to give you a better cut of meat for a lower price per pound.  Factor in that savings when you're calculating whether the annual membership fee is worth it.

It's all about the economics.  Use it to your advantage, but don't expect Costco to be a one-stop shopping experience for everything on your list.

Dave


----------



## TAG (Sep 13, 2010)

We rented a car through Costco for our trip later this week.  I got a better deal through Costco than anyplace else I tried.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 14, 2010)

*costco for car rentals*

Costco is a good source to find the cheapest car rentals on Hawaii or most places.  

I use that as a baseline.  Then sometimes I get it cheaper on Priceline and sometimes I dont.


----------



## JoeWilly (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a true Costco fan.  I wonder where our money went before Costco!  There meat is always good--maybe priced higher than the weekly grocery special, but the quality is always good.  We too repackage into a smaller size when we get home.  Several of their products are organic.  Just try to beat their prices on organic foods. I like most of their own brands (Kirkland Signature) however, I'm not a fan of their paper towels.  Their return policy can't be beat. I don't return a lot of things but knowing they have a great policy is wonderful.  I could go on and on.  In the end, you may not save any money--you might just buy that something or other because it looks nice and whoa what a value!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeWilly said:


> In the end, you may not save any money--you might just buy that something or other because it looks nice and whoa what a value!



It's amazing how many things I never knew I needed until I saw them at Costco.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 15, 2010)

Here in Washington State hard liquor is available only through state run liquor stores and there is very high "sin" taxes attached.  We stopped in at the Redding, CA Costco on the way home from dropping our daughter off at college and were floored by the liquor prices!

1.75 liter Tanqueray Gin  
     Costco $24.99 
     WA State liquor store $$49.98
1.75 liter Absolute Vodka  
      Costco $$29.99 
      WA State liquor Store $39.95
1.75 liter Grey Goose Vodka
      Costco $46.99 
      WA State liquor store $64.95

We also saw a 1.75 liter of Kirkland Brand Vodka for $22.95 (made in France).


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2010)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Here in Washington State hard liquor is available only through state run liquor stores and there is very high "sin" taxes attached.  We stopped in at the Redding, CA Costco on the way home from dropping our daughter off at college and were floored by the liquor prices!
> 
> 1.75 liter Tanqueray Gin
> Costco $24.99
> ...



I'm assuming you stocked up on the way home.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 15, 2010)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Here in Washington State hard liquor is available only through state run liquor stores and there is very high "sin" taxes attached.  We stopped in at the Redding, CA Costco on the way home from dropping our daughter off at college and were floored by the liquor prices!
> 
> 1.75 liter Tanqueray Gin
> Costco $24.99
> ...




Gayle, watch the ballots this Fall.  There is an initiative on the ballot, 1100 something or other, (I don't recall the actual number), that is trying to stop the forced payment to the state for buying liquor.  Costco (and every other retailer) is required to pay the state of Washington a mandatory mark up on wine it is required BY LAW to also buy through state-run liquor stores.  Not only does the state reap the profit on the sale, but they then get a second profit from the markup required by them for the sale of that alcohol.

If the ballot measure passes, state liquor stores will be a thing of the past, the state will get out of the liquor sales business, free enterprise will prevail, and you'll be able to buy liquor in stores just like you did in California.  Anyone in Washington who purchases alcohol will get a much better deal in the long run.  Don't believe the negative ads running on TV about it, claiming jobs will be at risk.  The only jobs affected will be employees at state liquor stores.

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Sep 15, 2010)

In California, anyone can buy prescriptions and, I'm pretty sure, alcohol at membership stores without being a member. It's not much publicized.

Sam's occasionally has "open house" days when non-members can buy at a 10% markup; I've never seen that at Costco.  But visit with a friend or relative to see if you like it. You'll have to pay with cash or reimburse your host, though.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 15, 2010)

In california, at the "big box" stores, you can, without being a member, get your prescriptions.

HOWEVER, purchasing alcohol is an entirely different proposition !!!

YOU "MUST" be a member (or have a 1-day pass) to purchase the "liquor"---hard, or wine, or beer.

I wish Oregon or Washington, would change their standards, to allow "other people"/visitors/residants--- to purchase "spirits" at normal retail outlets, without a "severe" mark-up.

Tony


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> In california, at the "big box" stores, you can, without being a member, get your prescriptions.
> 
> HOWEVER, purchasing alcohol is an entirely different proposition !!!
> 
> ...




Tony, see my post above about the November elections in Washington state.

In Washington state, there are no "private" pharmacies.  Anyone can get a prescription filled at Costco.  I'm told the reason Costco no longer does the one day passes, or have open house days, is because there was no long term membership revenue for it.  The people who came in were looking to buy one specific item, and once they had it, they didn't shop after that.  So there was no ongoing revenue for the trouble.  And since so many people have Costco memberships, it's pretty easy to find someone to take them into the warehouse.  Another option is to give a nonmember a Costco cash card - they can get a day pass each time to use it till it's spent.  They can't add any more money to the card, but they'll have the ability to use the card up.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> For example:  On a vacation week, if you want to buy four or five high-quality steaks to grill, your best bet is Costco.  If you want to buy lower quality, thinner cuts, then see a local grocery store.  But compare the price per pound:  Costco is usually going to give you a better cut of meat for a lower price per pound.  Factor in that savings when you're calculating whether the annual membership fee is worth it.



This will be our primary use of the membership when we are in Hawaii. Instead of hitting a steakhouse restaurant for $150+ for four people, we will buy four high quality steaks at Costco to grill up while we are at the timeshare. The savings won't pay for the membership, but we were able to get some better rates on car rentals than what we already had, so the savings will add up.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This will be our primary use of the membership when we are in Hawaii. Instead of hitting a steakhouse restaurant for $150+ for four people, we will buy four high quality steaks at Costco to grill up while we are at the timeshare. The savings won't pay for the membership, but we were able to get some better rates on car rentals than what we already had, so the savings will add up.


Actually, I think that probably WILL pay for the membership.  When we were in Kauai, we bought enough steak for three meals (four Filet Mignon for $25, two Porterhouses for $21 and four USDA Prime New York Strips for $40).  Any one of those (or even all three combined!), compared to eating out for $150+, would save more than the $50 annual membership.  (You wouldn't save $50 on just this item compared to buying with a grocery store, but you would save at least part of it and the quality would likely be better.)

I've been pleasantly surprised to find USDA Prime in both Costco and Sam's on our last couple trips.  I seldom see it back home.


----------



## elaine (Sep 16, 2010)

*we saved a ton of $$ a fews years ago*

You must stop at Costco in Maui after your flight--otherwise, it is 30-45 minutes to/from if you are near Kanaapali.  We ate in most meals and saved a ton of --definitely $50 for the week.  If you are going to 2 islands and are eating in quite a bit, you will save $.  We got Starbucks Frappacinos, big veggie trays, steaks, etc.
Also, we find their steaks are MUCH better than gorcery store steaks, at least on the East Coast.


----------



## keepgoing (Sep 16, 2010)

I second that.  The cost is so close if not the same to being in the state.  For example, the roast chicken is still $4.99 in Maui. The best jewel I found in the Maui Costco is they have Sushi/Raw fish pack that taste so frest and cheaper than many Sushi restaurant in the state.  That is one reason I am still stick with my Costco membership even when I have a Sam's club (Brand new and opened last week), BJ and Costco within 3 miles radius of my home.


----------



## ricki999 (Sep 16, 2010)

According to this article, Costco Wholesale Membership is not required for purchases of alcohol in the following states: Arizona, California, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Indiana, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New York, Texas and Vermont  

http://www.smartmoney.com/spending/deals/the-cheapest-way-to-buy-booze-19639/


----------



## skim118 (Sep 17, 2010)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We also saw a 1.75 liter of Kirkland Brand Vodka for $22.95 (made in France).



Kirkland Vodka is from the same place that makes Grey Goose Vodka.

Our favorite things to buy from Maui Costo are :  Nicky beans Kona Coffee, amazing local fresh fish, Paradise Shortbread cookies, Maui Gold Pineapples(unfortunately no longer sold in mainland), Maui Onion chips, Beer, steak, milk and Macadamia chocolate gift boxes.

We stay at least 2-3 weeks in Maui & Costco almost brings down our cost of living to mainland(CA) prices.


----------

